# Emma's (Echo Empress) New Foal



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

He's so cute!! Congrats!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Aw congrats hes going to be a stunner!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Love the last pict. Cute baby!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

SMCLeenie said:


> He's so cute!! Congrats!


Thanks-- he's a curious, friendly thing..


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, adorable! And those legs... mmmmmmh!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't say enough he's gorgeous Dru!!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

He's so perfect!!! Congrats on the new boy!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Congrats on such a stunning little boy. Can't wait to see more pictures of this little guy


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's lovely!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Very cute little foal


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the third shot! SO CUTE 


I can't get enough of all these gorgeous foals. I just love their teeny little perfect hooves! Now that I think about it, hands and feet are my favorite part of human babies. I guess I just have a thing for baby feet <3


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow,he's stunning! Look at that exquisite little face,aww!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations! 

LOVE the laying down picture, what a ham.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on such a lovely foal.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Aw congrats hes going to be a stunner!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you Barrelracing-- He certainly enraptured us with his refined beauty!!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

He's handsome- can't wait to see him grow.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

He is stunning!! Can't wait to see him grow up!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

flytobecat said:


> Love the last pict. Cute baby!


One of my favorites-- he has a very laid back personality!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Tres jolie!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my. Gorgeous baby!!! More pics please!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

BBBCrone said:


> Oh my. Gorgeous baby!!! More pics please!


Thank you from a fellow Floridian; love your profile BTW!! Glad you are re-discovering the horsie thing!

LOL-- I was just finding a few more-- glad to oblige..


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What a beauty!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Celeste said:


> What a beauty!!


TY Celeste! I didn't think we could top Psynn, but Emma decided to put this one over the top!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

LikeIke17 said:


> Wow, adorable! And those legs... mmmmmmh!


He's another long, tall drink-o-water!! Thanks LIke!!



HorseLovinLady said:


> Can't say enough he's gorgeous Dru!!


TY Lady!! I'm very proud!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

SaddleStrings said:


> He's so perfect!!! Congrats on the new boy!



Thank you SS!! :lol:




SunnyDraco said:


> He is gorgeous! Congrats on such a stunning little boy. Can't wait to see more pictures of this little guy


I will be glad to add more soon! :wink:


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

My goodness So much LEGS hahaha

Such a handsome boy, can't wait to see him grow


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

My beautiful boy at 1 day old.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> He's lovely!





enh817 said:


> I love the third shot! SO CUTE
> 
> I can't get enough of all these gorgeous foals. I just love their teeny little perfect hooves! Now that I think about it, hands and feet are my favorite part of human babies. I guess I just have a thing for baby feet <3





PintoTess said:


> Very cute little foal


Thank you all; we are so very happy with him!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Love thos tipped ears. Hes gonna be a stunner!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!!! Congrats!! He is gorgeous!!!! Look forward to seeing more pics of this one for sure!!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow!!! Congrats!! He is gorgeous!!!! Look forward to seeing more pics of this one for sure!!!


Thank you Cs!! I am very fortunate to have him and his half brother. I couldn't have expected more! :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Proud Momma--
exceptional son..










This colt has a jib to die for!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww so precious!! Love the new pics Dru.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmmm he is gorgeous. I think he may be a grey though, but luckily he is still going to be a stunner. The grey cast to his legs and the more 'adult' shade of chestnut make me think grey.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> Hmmm he is gorgeous. I think he may be a grey though, but luckily he is still going to be a stunner. The grey cast to his legs and the more 'adult' shade of chestnut make me think grey.


We think he looks like he might grey as well. His color doesn't translate accurately in pics; his legs IRL look dark fawn..
His full sibling who was exported to Belgium also was colored just like him, including greying eyes, and didn't grey..but I guess we'll see if he follows suit.
But you're right-- with that face and jibbah-- he'll be stunning in any color!! 
Thanks Chii!! :wink:


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm (Apr 17, 2012)

Soooo jealous! He is precious! I wish I could just cuddle him!! LOL Congrats!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

He is so beautiful!!!
Keep posting those pictures!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats on your colt! If you don't mind my asking.... what the heck is a jib/jibbah? I've never come across that term before, lol.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

IIRC, it's the "bulge" of forehead that Arabians have.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

trainerunlimited said:


> Congrats on your colt! If you don't mind my asking.... what the heck is a jib/jibbah? I've never come across that term before, lol.


LOL! I suppose I should have explained that.. :mrgreen:

In Arabians- a jibbah is the bulge on the forehead, very desirable in Arabians. 
From the AHA: *Jibbah: Arabic word for the bulge in the forehead often seen in Arabian horses. At one time it was thought that such a bulge indicated a larger brain, but instead it indicates larger sinuses.*

It is believed that the larger the jibbah-- the more blessings upon the horse. It also accentuates the Arabian dish and makes the eye appear more prominent.

This boy has a huge one!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very handsome baby and gorgeous momma. Congrats!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah! Thank you for explaining! He does indeed! I can't wait to see both your guys when they start looking dainty, if that makes sense at all, lol. I love how refined some arabians look.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Very handsome baby and gorgeous momma. Congrats!


Thanks WS!! Appreciate your kind words!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

4 days old:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww so precious!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

trainerunlimited said:


> Ah! Thank you for explaining! He does indeed! I can't wait to see both your guys when they start looking dainty, if that makes sense at all, lol. I love how refined some arabians look.


Makes perfect sense!! I've been told - look at them when they're born- but not again until they're over 4 months old..lol They go through so many ugly "moulting" stages..


----------



## quirkypony (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww he's so cute!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Breella said:


> He's handsome- can't wait to see him grow.





kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> He is stunning!! Can't wait to see him grow up!


That's the consensus!! My trainer- with 45 years of breeding, training, and showing Arabians, is totally blown away by him, and is planning his show career already!!:wink:

Guess we'll just have to wait!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A recent pic of this colt's full sister, who was exported to Belgium- kindly sent to me by her owner. She recently had a lovely foal, but is beautiful nonetheless..

Notice she has the same whites on the same side.. 










Another of her as a youngster_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Your colt is INCREDIBLY handsome .


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

palominolover said:


> Your colt is INCREDIBLY handsome .


Thanks so much Palomino-- can't wait to see him mature! :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

6 days old:


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

*sighs* ... I'm in love.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

BBBCrone said:


> *sighs* ... I'm in love.


Don't blame ys girl.. me too!! :wink:

More to ponder---

A few pics of the new boy.. very bad ones as it's been raining for nearly 2 weeks and we are all contemplating building an ark..
It was dark and stormy- and the pics were blurred..
My boy is wet, muddy, and bedraggled, but even so-- quite the little mover and shaker.. :laughing6:

A few pics of a very dirty boy:



















Totally Daddy's Trot!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He looks like a toy! How adorable!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A few pics from yesterday-
2 weeks old:










Colt can really move!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's so nice!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww he's so precious!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Awww he's so precious!!


Thank you HLL-- here's a few from today:

Got to play with both my young colts today and there were just wonderful!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

3 weeks old:

What a shoulder on this baby!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

What a little stunner  Hes a great addition Dru! I love that little face!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> What a little stunner  Hes a great addition Dru! I love that little face!



TY KSG!! I hit the jackpot with this one. 

Here's a few of he and his big brother- another stroke of luck I am fortunate to have! @ 2 1/2 months and 1 month respectively-- fuzzy pasture condition:










And a fabulous pic of his full sister- sent to me from her mom in Belgium:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Playdate:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A few recent pics of Echo at just over 3 months.. very tall like his brother, but fuzzy, in pasture condition, and a little chubby from mamma's rich milk...

ECHO'S GOLD N HEIR
CMK/Phara/Spanish Colt
Owned by Dru Castle - Obsidian Arabians

Sire: Golden Ecstasy (Gold N Ali x DRA Burgundy Rose by Burgundy Sun)
Dam:Echo Empress (Echo Magnifficoo by Aladdinn Echo x Dafila II by Gual Ibis)

I'm very pleased with his Spanish breeding coming through so well. 



















He and his half brother, Gold N Psynn-Psyation:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice video of Echo's Grand-daddy- Triple Crown Winning Arabian Stallion Echo Magnifficoo


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

If anyone has CMK/Echo Magnifficoo foals or Spanish-bred foals from this year- I'd love to hear about them.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A pic of Echo's full sister, exported to Belgium, when she was younger:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

G-Grand-dad on Sire line:

Burgundy Sun-- Phara Stallion


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Grand Dad-- Sire of Golden Ecstasy- Gold N Ali


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

For those interested, I'm proud to announce both Gold N Psynn-Psyation and Echo's Gold N Heir will be included in Crabbet magazine. Will let you know more details when they are available..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous too Dru!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Both your babies are so beautiful!!!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness! My first glance at the mare in the second picture I thought her speckles were flies!lol gave me a start. Anyway cute foal, tell us when you get a name!

I love the grand dad so beautiful! What was his color? Palomino/brown with white mane/tail???


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Both your babies are so beautiful!!!


Thanks so much Celeste!! Both my "babies" are now bigger than I am...lol


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

EmilyJoy said:


> Oh my goodness! My first glance at the mare in the second picture I thought her speckles were flies!lol gave me a start. Anyway cute foal, tell us when you get a name!
> 
> I love the grand dad so beautiful! What was his color? Palomino/brown with white mane/tail???



Thanks Emily! Yes-- she is very freckle-y..

His name is Echo's Gold N Heir-- or Echo for short..
Not sure which one you're referring to..
Gold N Ali is technically a flaxen chestnut, but some would call him a Palomino- though that is a color and not a breed..
Burgundy Sun is a black liver flaxen chestnut,, very rare and striking..


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I was probably referring to the Burgundy Sun...

And the one that was rearing...so pretty!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Adorable!

A foal that was born where I worked last year didn't trot until she was over 2 months old, she just cantered everywhere! We would constantly try to trick her into trotting too, but she finally figured it out.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

EmilyJoy said:


> I was probably referring to the Burgundy Sun...
> 
> And the one that was rearing...so pretty!


Yes-- Burgundy Sun's color is unique. It has been produced in the Phara line-- but even then- rarely. 

The rearing pic is Gold N Ali- also a wonderful stallion who excelled in the ring.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Just a quick pic of my little Echo.. 4 months old and becoming more elegant after a very gangly stage.. though he's not yet out of it..  Very proud of this guy..wonderful movement- just floats along- mom did good.. 










3 months: 










With his big brother, Psynny: 3 and 4 months respectively:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW! Stunning! All of them! So is your little chap going to grey out or stay chestnut? ) Either way you have some top quality arabians right there!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Your boys are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

EquineBovine said:


> WOW! Stunning! All of them! So is your little chap going to grey out or stay chestnut? ) Either way you have some top quality arabians right there!


Thank you!! Appreciate the lovely feedback; we're very happy with what these Ladies presented us with. This guy is definitely going to be a grey like his momma.  His brother is staying liver chestnut..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Your boys are so beautiful!!!


Thank you Celeste.. I am so grateful to have these two lovely boys as the beginning of my breeding adventure..


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Druydess said:


> Thank you!! Appreciate the lovely feedback; we're very happy with what these Ladies presented us with. This guy is definitely going to be a grey like his momma.  His brother is staying liver chestnut..


Nothing better than a pretty grey Arab IMO


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Lookin good Dru!! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He is such a looker ;D do you plan to leave him intact or geld him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

MangoRoX87 said:


> He is such a looker ;D do you plan to leave him intact or geld him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks so much!!
At this time- I have no plans to geld since he is quite a looker. Waiting to see how he matures and then will decide..


----------

